# Tivo UK Subscription.



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Was wondering if you can still get a monthly subscription for a tivo in the uk?

is this still possible?



so yeah, can I still get a subscription?

thanks!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes you can.

Now quick, edit your post your post before Pete comes.


----------



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Now quick, edit your post your post before Pete comes.


ok done, was there something rile breaking sorry if there was.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

stuntmaster said:


> ok done, was there something rile breaking sorry if there was.


Sorry, no. It was just a little joke.

One of our members here is quite passionate in his denouncement of anybody who pays montly subs. Many's the time he's worked out just how much money I could have saved by buying a lifetime.

Again, sorry


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Also, you are not tied into a contract, so you can cancel after a month if you wish.


----------



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

6022tivo said:


> Also, you are not tied into a contract, so you can cancel after a month if you wish.


 I wouldnt be cancelling, from what it looks like, Tivo is exactly what i need and more.

My TUTV+ box is loosly based on this but not as good.

My seup is quite complex as it is, adding this makes it even more complex!

channel logos, just wondering do they appear for all channels?

also Im guessing Tivo can have guide data for ALL channels on cable?, only on analogue cable Movies24 has started, cant get a single bit of guide data for the darned channel, half the time i dont know what the heck is currently on..., same applies for other channels on analogue cable.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, there is guide data for Movie24 on tivo.

[tivo advert mode]

Far from making it more complex, tivo simplifies the TV interface.

I've used the same tivo interface over 5 years, when I initially had analogue TV, 
then had sky, then freeview and now cable.

Only thing that changes is the colour of the settop box tivo is controlling


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to tivo and the group 

Out of the box, tivo doesn't really have logos, you have to add them yourself via the PC. So, the first question is, do you have a network card installed.

If the answer is yes, you will need to have tivoweb installed and the module for adding logos. There is a degree of learning curve, but the rewards are worthwhile


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

stuntmaster said:


> channel logos, just wondering do they appear for all channels?


Not by design, no. However, once you're happy with your Tivo you can begin to hack it, add a cachecard, etc., and this will open up the possibility of logos for all the channels. There's a 'new channel logos' thread around here somewhere. Do a search for it


----------



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys, I have heard about tivo hacks.

the cache card with 512MB ram speeds box up as it has the database stores on ram as opposed to the HDD, there is a network pot on it too, I will get one of these cards alogn with the box and a ethernet to wireless adaptor (also known as a game adaptor i think)

I have seen these boxes for a while, but never seen one in action. so unsure of its default features (like those logos etc).

Am i right in thinking it runs some form of linux inside it?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You can get either a monthly subscription for £10 a month by direct debit or you can pay £199 upfront and the subscription will run for the lifetime of the box. Back in the day this was a bargain as after 20 months the guide data was 'free' but obviously as the boxes get older this becomes more of a gamble. 
Periodically you get a discussion on here about buying a new lifetime which starts all the regulars going about if/when/how Tivo will relaunch in the UK or if/when/how they will stop the service.

Given you can buy lifetime subscribed Tivos on eBay for less than £199 I would seriously consider that option if you have yet to purchase.
If you have bought one then I would try a month on subscription and consider forking out the Lifetime if you think you'll still want to be using Tivo in 2 years time - pay with a credit card and you have some recourse to a refund if the service is stopped before you've had your moneys worth.

Tivo Customer Services
Phone number: 08702 41 84 86
Hours of operation: Monday - Sunday, 08.30 - 23.00 GMT. 
The user guide and stuff is also here on the official Tivo UK site http://www.uk.tivo.com


----------



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

AMc said:


> You can get either a monthly subscription for £10 a month by direct debit or you can pay £199 upfront and the subscription will run for the lifetime of the box. Back in the day this was a bargain as after 20 months the guide data was 'free' but obviously as the boxes get older this becomes more of a gamble.
> Periodically you get a discussion on here about buying a new lifetime which starts all the regulars going about if/when/how Tivo will relaunch in the UK or if/when/how they will stop the service.
> 
> Given you can buy lifetime subscribed Tivos on eBay for less than £199 I would seriously consider that option if you have yet to purchase.
> ...


Cheers! - i will be looking to buy a tivo on ebay, will *try* to get a lifetime sub, but a monthly sub is just as good.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

stuntmaster said:


> Am i right in thinking it runs some form of linux inside it?


Well, the kernel (ie the OS) is Linux yes, but the software used is proprietory.


----------



## stuntmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

cwaring said:


> Well, the kernel (ie the OS) is Linux yes, but the software used is proprietory.


ahh thought so. hence why you can hack it i suppose.

trying ebay for a box now. Nutters are slapping like £100 on em so no one can beat them.

I WILL WIN  THEY WONT BEAT ME lol


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

stuntmaster said:


> Cheers! - i will be looking to buy a tivo on ebay, will *try* to get a lifetime sub, but a monthly sub is just as good.


I think its worth pointing out that a Tivo with a Lifetime Sub, a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM and an expanded hard drive of around 250Gb have been selling during the summer in some cases for between £215 and £230 plus delivery.

If you do the sums I think you will find that is a lot better value than buying a cheap unsubbed Tivo and then having to sub it for £199 and buy a Cachecard and RAM (another £100 or so) and then buy and fit an enlarged hard drive yourself (another £35 to £60 or plus a lot of fiddling about with MFS operating systems and hard drives in a desktop PC).

As to Lifetime Subs I think the potential savings are obvious although clearly are now significantly less than those which Carl and Raisltin could have made had they purchased a Lifetime Sub a number of years ago.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

stuntmaster said:


> thanks for the replies guys, I have heard about tivo hacks.
> 
> the cache card with 512MB ram speeds box up as it has the database stores on ram as opposed to the HDD,


Actually no it doesn't speed it up. It prevents TiVo being slower when it's full of recordings; the speed of an empty TiVo is the same as one with a cachecard.


----------

